# Advice needed, how to get him back in the cage?



## Istley (Dec 23, 2011)

My cockatiel doesn't like people, he's wary and I've had him for just over a month now. He's accidently gotten out of his cage and can fly; but he panics and screams as he flies around. He's currently on the floor and I'm too scared to try and grab him, should I leave him to settle first and how can I make him more happy being out of his cage?


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a nontame boy, but he knows that a ladder means to go back into his cage. If you have a large piece o cage ora small laddr you can get a piece of millet and. Coax him onto it. Then put the ladder atan angle so he climbs up to his. Cage


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Try holding a perch something like that and try putting him back
if it is night time try turning the lights out and offer the perch, i do this every night to get mine to bed as they dont like the cage lol

Welcome to the forum


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

That happened to me when my parakeet flew out and was not tame. It was kind of a crisis because he was stuck behind the furniture. We put a towel over him, which calmed him down, and picked him up gently. After we returned him, I talked to him, made him feel comfortable, and even played natural parakeet chirping (that always made him happy). Hope I helped!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have used the towel many of times on my tiels to show im not going to hurt them
this is how i tamed my first bird/budgie tweety pie

I have taming advice in my siggy


----------



## Istley (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you all very much, at the moment he's sat on a shirt on the floor in the corner and seems to be alright; i'm just a bit worried because there's a full length mirror in here that we can't cover.
I'll try the towel on him and hope it works !


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

He may like the mirror! Esp if he js a he have you let him see jt yet?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Can someone stand in front of the mirror holding a towel or something to help block it off? That might make it less likely that the bird will fly into it, and if the bird flies that way anyway the person might be able to catch him or at least deflect him with the towel.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

My budgies get loose sometimes and it's a mess to catch them. I just have to chase them until I back them into a corner and grab them with my hands... but if you are scared- everyone has good advice with towel. I hope you catch him unharmed! Try to be gentle.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Try cornering him and then offering a ladder for him to climb up. Does he eat from your hand yet? If so, use the treat to persuade him to climb on the ladder. When I first got my tiel Cookie she was not tame, and this is what I used to do. Hope this helps.


----------

